# Greek resources



## oworm (Nov 7, 2008)

I am in my second semester Greek course in the PCA's "LAMP" seminary program. My tools are pretty limited at the moment but I was wondering what resources, other than software-- which is the subject of another thread on here-- are useful and worth obtaining?

My burden and passion is expositional exegesis so I don't want to waste money and time on resouces which have not been tried and tested. 
I have just recently recieved a gift of the_ Eerdmans _*New International Commentary series on the New Testament* (which has nothing at all to do with the NIV!) and I must say I like the scholarly emphasis.


----------



## Prufrock (Nov 7, 2008)

William --

Lexicons -- Liddell, Scott & Jones. Hands down, absolutely. Also, Walter Bauer, A Greek-English Lexicon of the New Testament and Other Early Christian Literature. Both are priceless.

Exegetical tools -- the commentaries of Charles John Ellicott (on Galatians, Ephesians, the Thessalonian letters, and the pastorals). In my humble opinion, these are as good as a grammatical exegesis can be. Also, Joshua Brown Lightfoot (full commentaries on Galatians, Colossians, Philippians, Philemon). Alford is always worth consulting. And for grammatical exegesis, Freidrich Meyer is always essential to consult. Fortunately, all of these can be found on googlebooks, and all are _quite_ scholarly. 

A good reference grammar -- Smyth, Winer or Donaldson. Any of these. Particularly the first two. Winer and Donaldson can be found on googlebooks; but I doubt Smyth's grammar is.

There are of course many wonderful grammatical commentaries out there, such as Cranfield or Vaughan on Romans (model commentaries), but it would be impractical to attempt to list them all.

Might be some good things to start with. Hope that helps.


----------



## Logopneumatika (Nov 7, 2008)

Prufrock said:


> William --
> 
> Lexicons -- Liddell, Scott & Jones. Hands down, absolutely. Also, Walter Bauer, A Greek-English Lexicon of the New Testament and Other Early Christian Literature. Both are priceless.



BDAG priceless? I had to pay $150 for mine! You must know an insider...

William Mounce and Gresham Machen's grammars should be part of your library. Also, once you gain more proficiency, Daniel Wallace's Greek Grammar Beyond the Basics is a must. 

The Baker Exegetical Commentary on the NT (BECNT) is a solid set. About 1/2 of the volumes are out and the other 1/2 are forthcoming.


----------



## Guido's Brother (Nov 7, 2008)

I frequently use Wallace's _Greek Grammar Beyond the Basics_. This is a helpful exegetical syntax. The layout is a lot nicer than Robertson, and also uses a lot of the more recent research into Koine Greek.


----------



## CubsIn07 (Nov 8, 2008)

Denver Seminary > Articles > New Testament Exegesis Bibliography - 2008


----------



## Grymir (Nov 9, 2008)

How about a nice Pickett slide rule? Oh, I see, I thought you were asking for Geek resources.


----------



## moral necessity (Nov 9, 2008)

I have this.........which was recommended to me by my pastor.

A Parsing Guide to the Greek New Testament - By: Nathan Han - Christianbook.com 

Blessings!


----------



## CharlieJ (Nov 9, 2008)

CubsIn07 said:


> Denver Seminary > Articles > New Testament Exegesis Bibliography - 2008



Won't be a popular link here. Also not a very well-balanced one. Almost everything on that list was published after 1980. So much for historical perspective.


----------



## oworm (Nov 12, 2008)

Thanks for all the helpful input


----------

